# ammonium carbonate substitutions



## rat

OK who really knows a real substitution for this?? So far I have read from several sources that 
1 tsp= 1tsp baking soda,--- random internet page with a springerle recipe
1 tsp= 1tsp. baking soda+1 tsp. baking powder,- Dianas desserts website
1 tsp= 3/4 tsp. baking powder ISO recipes
1 tsp= 6 tsp baking powder --King arthur flour book.
1 tsp= 1 tsp baking powder-betty crocker website
1 tsp = 1 tsp cream of tartar- better homes and gardens cookbook dictionary

I am making springerle tomorrow for fun but the source recipes I have all call for the ammonium carbonate, could anyone with real experience with substitutions chime in here?? I've always used baking powder but they are not the same as I remember from Germany. I 've come to the realization there are as many springerle recipes as springerle bakers.
Thanks.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Ammonium carbonate, aka bicarbonate of ammonia, aka hartshorn is a carbon-dioxide producer -- like double acting baking powder the bulk of CO2 production occurs at heat. Double acting baking powder is the best substitute at somewhere between 1:1 and 2:1 baking powder to ammonium carbonate. I'd start at 1.5:1 with the first batch, and adjust. You can always add more. 

BDL


----------



## ed buchanan

Listen to BDL, the man knows his chemistry!!!:lol:


----------



## rat

I tried that today BDL, they rose but did not have the "feet" on the botton, I will keep trying, thanks again.


----------



## ngmom

I used a very old family recipe for Springerle, which I've used many times before with great success.  I did find that I needed to use medium eggs to keep them from getting too gooey.  This year, however, I needed to purchase some new Hartshorn...bought the bakers' ammonia from King Aurthur Flour.  I can not get them to turn out!  I've made two batches, thinking I must've mis-measured something the first time...but both batches looked beautiful on the top, but completely disolved on the bottom leaving the hollow tops on a spread out gooey mess!  What could the problem be?  I leave the rolled biscuits on greased cookie sheets overnight to dry out and bake them at 300 degrees for 13  minutes.  Do they need to be drier before I bake them or, perhaps, a different temperature, or is it an ingredient issue.  Please help if you can!


----------



## rat

Maybe it is the grease on your sheet pan, try parchement paper.


----------

